# Do you IV Breed Pokemon? (competitively)



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

Because let's face it what _can_ you do postgame other than online battling, EV training, money hoarding, and i guess shiny hunting and breeding???

I IV breed and I actually enjoy doing it. It's annoying but it pays off in the long run. It's also fun trading the iv bred Pokemon in other sites such as GameFAQs and Serebii (this site's trading board is more or less barren tbh) to get more IV bred Pokemon, which can be used for battling online 

So basically the question can also be: "Do you play competitively?"


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 10, 2013)

I just got into IV Breeding. Got my first perfect Pokemon today (technically yesterday.)!
It's a Froslass. ^^


----------



## franza (Nov 10, 2013)

I IV breed Pokemon and I play competitively, I'm new to competitive battles though...
Cool sig xD


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 10, 2013)

I've IV breeding for a few weeks and it goes by fast if I watch something or listen to music. I believe I have 4 pokemon that have great IV stats now thanks to IV breeding and I hope to use them competitively in a week or so. Right I am working on 5 IVs Skarmory


----------



## Horus (Nov 10, 2013)

Hell yeah, go hard or go home


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice to see an active IV Breeding community here. Since I usually sometimes end up with extra 4-5IV Pokemon, i end up trading them for other freshly-bred viable Pokemon online. I ended up with Marills, Fletchlings, Drilburs, Rotoms, and Scythers this way _just_ by trading away my excess Charmanders and Larvitars xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



franza said:


> Cool sig xD



#bestsig2013


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2013)

i actually wanna get into iv breeding and battling?? except im a big baby so i would probably cry if someone challenged me so im like.....reading everything i can on it oh boy


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes and yes. Pokemon is all about the battling for me.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 10, 2013)

I haven't started IV breeding yet, but I plan on doing so. I have been so busy shiny hunting. I will probably start alternating half and hour of shiny hunting with half an hour of iv breeding.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2013)

You can finish catching them all, enjoy exploring, and just have fun with your team... I also enjoy getting ribbons on my entire party.

I have never IV Bred nor do I ever plan to as it goes against my main enjoyment of Pokemon. Part of why I hate all the Battle stuff is it's made for those kinds of things and it's just...not something I enjoy, but as a completionist, I have to anyway... So frustrating. But to me, I'd want to do everything with my main team and I'm not going to toss aside the team I got in the first place and grew to love just to try and breed out some perfect product. 

I don't think I'd ever even consider it unless they let you modify a Pokemon's IVs ingame as I'd never replace the party that helped me get to that point.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 10, 2013)

I always wanted to but its too complicated and too much time for me to do.


----------



## Heir (Nov 10, 2013)

I IV breed, and I'm pretty excited to get into competitive battling. Surrre, it'll be a few weeks until my team is done, but it is something I'm really looking forward to and I believe it'll be worth all my time, effort, and tears :U


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm going to start IV breeding soon the only problem I have is no Destiny Knot...I accidently sold it. I just need to get it in my X playthrough.
Battling looks fun, I may not be good at it but raising a bunch of Pokemon to their full potential looks extra fun!


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep. I had read about how accessible it is to breed this generation, so I decided to join in on the fun.
I don't quite have a full team ready yet (I've mostly just been breeding random Pok?mon I like), but it has been fun messing around online with what I've managed to breed so far.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 10, 2013)

Gingersnap said:


> I'm going to start IV breeding soon the only problem I have is no Destiny Knot...I accidently sold it. I just need to get it in my X playthrough.
> Battling looks fun, I may not be good at it but raising a bunch of Pokemon to their full potential looks extra fun!



There are two destiny knots per game.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2013)

I honestly don't do it.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 10, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> There are two destiny knots per game.



ooh really? where are they found if you know?


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 10, 2013)

I breed for good IVs in the stats that matter. I don't shoot for perfection, but this generation sure made it easier to achieve. I have a lot of fun with it, and I like testing egg moves.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 10, 2013)

Gingersnap said:


> ooh really? where are they found if you know?



So you probably got the first one from a maid in Cyllage City. There's also a woman in Lumiose who you can find in one of the little streets/plazas who gives you one everytime you beat her in a battle.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 10, 2013)

I do. I'm about to try competitive battling in-game for the first time ever instead of using Pokemon Showdown thanks to the destiny knot.  I'm Iv breeding right now. Getting a 5 Iv Joltik is such hard work, at first I thought it was gonna be easy, but I thought wrong.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 10, 2013)

It's at least feasible now...


----------



## Silversea (Nov 10, 2013)

Lots of people had perfect IVs in previous games. They were hacked, sure, but its not like its a new thing to be able to get IVs at whatever you want them.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> There are two destiny knots per game.


i have 3?
i think the girl in lumiose gives you one everytime you beat her. no one gave me theirs so


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm gonna try it for the first time soon. I read up on it. I still don't feel like I know everything I need to know though.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 11, 2013)

I play for fun and only battle against friends for fun, though I'm trying to breed a perfect IV eevee with modest nature to be a perfect little glaceon for me <3


----------



## NanoStar (Nov 11, 2013)

I IV breed and battle competitively. I'm glad its a lot more easier to get perfect IV bred pokemon this gen, now people won't have to do shady things to get their perfect pokemon.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 11, 2013)

There will still be 31 IV shiny pokemon floating around though if hacking or cheating is possible. Nothing can stop that except preventing hacking itself which I think is ultimately impossible.


----------



## Heir (Nov 11, 2013)

Silversea said:


> There will still be 31 IV shiny pokemon floating around though if hacking or cheating is possible. Nothing can stop that except preventing hacking itself which I think is ultimately impossible.



Does it have to have 31 IVs across the board or just a few? /shot


----------



## Silversea (Nov 11, 2013)

Heir said:


> Does it have to have 31 IVs across the board or just a few? /shot



Well most people, if they are doing it competitively, are going to go with that. Or at least 31 IVs in the stats they will use (no point giving 31 IVs in Sp. Atk if it never uses Sp Atk).


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

Seems like too much work for me.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 12, 2013)

I know nothing about it, nor do I really care. I do upon occasion breed for female starters or Eevees


----------



## puppy (Nov 13, 2013)

before this generation i only messed with EVs
now im just starting to breed for IVs and its so tedious ):
i know it'll be worth it though


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

It takes around ~12 minutes in average to try to get 5 eggs, ride in Lumiose City with a coin in the control pad, and check the IVs of the hatched mons if they're worth it. While it is tedious, it is worth it imo :3

I got a 6IV Larvitar through this, wouldv'e been LEAGUES better if she was Sassy instead of Adamant


----------



## Silversea (Nov 14, 2013)

Its impossible to check 31 IVs at level 1 though.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Its impossible to check 31 IVs at level 1 though.



I do it all the time in Kiloude City ._.


----------



## StarryTumble (Nov 14, 2013)

I love IV breeding and trading IV bred Pokemon.  I've been doing MMing with 5IV perfects lately, so it's like killing two birds with one stone (trying to get a shiny/breeding 5IV Pokes).


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 14, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I do it all the time in Kiloude City ._.



The IV judge will explicitly tell you which stats have 31 and which have 0.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

I do not as I'm not much of a competitive player.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't competitively play, but I do, on occasion, breed for IVs; I hava a Flygon which I named Artemis which has Attack and Speed IVs, and I also bred for a Skitty for a while there; finally got it with HP, Attack and Speed ((Hordel is pretty cool) Who remembers which game the name comes from?). That is about the extent of it, though. (Oh, and an Eevee, which had Attack, Speed, and Special Attack. The nature decided the evolution ((Adamant) Leafeon).


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 19, 2013)

nOPE

and i still smoke all them fools


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2013)

No, but I do plan to IV breed.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

Started IV breeding the other day. My best pokemon so far is a 4 IV Timid Protean Froakie.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup. I don't battle much though. I just enjoy breeding. I have a box full of 5IV breed pokemon and a handful of 6IV pokemon. I do plan on breeding my 6IV Pok?mon for shinies.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Nov 21, 2013)

I might try to IV breed, but I honestly have no idea what it is and googling it didn't help!  I am enjoying just breeding them and hatching the eggs.  I'm doing some starters to throw out to Wonder Trade  (levelling them up only until they get 4 moves, this way the new owner can choose what moves they want the Pokemon to have to get exactly what they want).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 21, 2013)

Guess what guys. I hatched an almost 5 Iv Joltik. It's Potential was Outstanding with a can't be beat saying! I Iv calculated the pokemon and came up with these results:

Joltik - #595 (Timid)
Male (?) 
HP: 31
Att: 22 - 23
Def: 31
SpA: 31
SpD: 31
Speed: 28 - 29


Joltik - #595 (Timid) Male (?) : 31 / 22 - 23 / 31 / 31 / 31 / 28 - 29

Possible Hidden Power Types: Dark, Dragon, Ice, Psychic

The speed isn't that too bad right? I mean its close to 31... Isn't that a good one? Now I'm gonna Ev train it (Which I'm currently doing now and yes, Joltik has Pokerus. I'll never do ev training without it) and give it the right moves. After that I'll do Fletchinder.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 21, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Guess what guys. I hatched an almost 5 Iv Joltik. It's Potential was Outstanding with a can't be beat saying! I Iv calculated the pokemon and came up with these results:
> 
> Joltik - #595 (Timid)
> Male (?)
> ...



I would trade him. I'm a huge Joltik fan, and am starting to breed for Joltiks, but I will be going for a 31 in speed. The way I use Joltik requires max speed.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 21, 2013)

since galvantula has a weird speed tier, 29-30 is good enough.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 22, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> I would trade him. I'm a huge Joltik fan, and am starting to breed for Joltiks, but I will be going for a 31 in speed. The way I use Joltik requires max speed.


No way! That pokemon is for my competitive team so no.


Farobi said:


> since galvantula has a weird speed tier, 29-30 is good enough.


 Oh good, I think so too. Thanks.


----------



## Plushie (Nov 22, 2013)

I breed competitively to battle my friends, not so much on-line. But even if I don't battle with my friends often, like you, I also find it rewarding! That and it never hurts to have a good team for...what ever reason haha.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 24, 2013)

once i beat the elite four, yes i'm going to start iv breeding. i never used to before because i wasn't as into pokemon competitively, i would just play and my goal was to just get high level pokemon. i didn't even know or care about ev's/iv's until like april when i started going on ps/po

it's really rewarding doing it though~


----------



## Dr J (Nov 26, 2013)

As of now, I've begun practising IV breeding; as I've clearly seen my handful of perfect IV pokemon easily outshining the rest of my pokemon.

Loving my perfect IV glaceon to bits. He was taking on lvl 63+ pokemon[elite four, dragon master] at lvl 52. I'm damn proud of him.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 26, 2013)

IV breeding was frustrating me because I had nothing good to breed, so I realized that people want bp items and are willing to trade perfect iv pokemon for them. I have gotten five perfect pokemon so far.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 26, 2013)

No, I find it really boring.


----------



## satix (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah. I got super lucky today and got a flawless 6 IV Heracross as well as a shiny one.


----------

